# Starmate 5 for free



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I have had Sirius for a few years and my Starmate 2 was no longer working properly. My subscription was due to auto-renew January 1 so I called up and asked what kind of deal they could make me on a new radio. All I had to due was renew for an entire year again and they gave me a new Starmate 5 for free to replace my old radio. Never hurts to ask is the moral of this story.


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

Good deal. I've asked a couple dozen times how they plan on honoring their Won't Be Obsolete Guarantee. They don't have an answer, well, except for if you want new features/programming you need to buy new hardware (as in, your receiver is obsolete now).

Just put my stuff up for sale on CL. Santa brought me & the Mrs. a coupla Slacker G2s!

If the company is still around later and they make the right offer, like free hardware and the half-price subs people are getting now, I might be back.


----------

